# Paris : Bouffe de février 2006



## golf (20 Janvier 2006)

*3è jeudi de chaque mois*

*Dates 2006 * ​ 

*16 février*
*16 mars : ChantAirelle*
*20 avril*
*18 mai : ChantAirelle*
*15 juin*
*20 juillet : ChantAirelle*
*17 août*
*21 septembre : ChantAirelle*
*19 octobre*
*16 novembre : ChantAirelle*
*16 décembre*


Comme d'hab, ces dates sont susceptible de changements en fonction de pleins d'autres événements ​ 




*





jeudi 16 février 2006
19h30 * ​ 




*





jeudi 16 février 2006
19h30 * ​]





- 
- 






- 






-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Janvier 2006)

*





jeudi 16 février 2006
19h30 * ​ 




- Human-Fly
- 






- 






-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (21 Janvier 2006)

*





jeudi 16 février 2006
19h30 * ​ 




- Human-Fly
- 






- 






- Taho! (Je serais reparti 4 jours plus tôt...)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2006)

*





jeudi 16 février 2006
19h30 * ​ 





- Human-Fly
- Lemmy
- 

___

*2*






- 






- Taho! (Je serai reparti 4 jours plus tôt...)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Cillian (21 Janvier 2006)

*





jeudi 16 février 2006
19h30 * ​ 





- Human-Fly
- Lemmy
- Cillian

___

*3*






- 






- Taho! (Je serai reparti 4 jours plus tôt...)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Freelancer (21 Janvier 2006)

*





jeudi 16 février 2006
19h30 * ​ 





- Human-Fly
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Freelancer

___

*4*






- 






- Taho! (Je serai reparti 4 jours plus tôt...)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Janvier 2006)

*





jeudi 16 février 2006
19h30 * ​ 





- Human-Fly
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Freelancer

___

*4*






- 






- Taho! (Je serai reparti 4 jours plus tôt...)
- Adrienhb (Encore un jeudi???    ... ou alors j'aurais pô compris golf... )

___

*2*


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (22 Janvier 2006)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Encore un jeudi???    ... ou alors j'aurais pô compris golf...


Mais c'est toujours un jeudi, le troisième du mois, sauf quand ça tombe pas un jeudi ! 
c'est à dire... à Noël !


----------



## valoriel (22 Janvier 2006)

*





jeudi 16 février 2006
19h30 * ​ 





- Human-Fly
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Freelancer
- valoriel
___

*5*






- 






- Taho! (Je serai reparti 4 jours plus tôt...)
- Adrienhb (Encore un jeudi???    ... ou alors j'aurais pô compris golf... )

___

*2*


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​ 


			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est toujours un jeudi, le troisième du mois, sauf quand ça tombe pas un jeudi !
> c'est à dire... à Noël !


 ben oui, mais le glofounet a dit que les repas qui n'étaient pas au chantairelle ne se dérouleraient pas le jeudi soir!


----------



## Taho! (22 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> ben oui, mais le glofounet a dit que les repas qui n'étaient pas au chantairelle ne se dérouleraient pas le jeudi soir!


Vu comme ça...
Donc on n'a pas la date du coup. Aura-t-on le choix prochainement ?


----------



## golf (22 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> ben oui, mais le glofounet a dit que les repas qui n'étaient pas au chantairelle ne se dérouleraient pas le jeudi soir!


J'ai pas dit ça :mouais: 
J'ai dit que cette année nous allions essayer d'avoir un point fixe avec le ChantAirelle [le 3è jeudi bimestriel] mais que _comme l'année dernière_ nous avions la capacité à déplacer les autres dates [et lieux] 


Quand au gratiné dauphinois, il est prévu que nous organisions un [ou plusieurs] buffet de la gare


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Janvier 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas dit ça :mouais:
> J'ai dit que cette année nous allions essayer d'avoir un point fixe avec le ChantAirelle [le 3è jeudi bimestriel] mais que _comme l'année dernière_ nous avions la capacité à déplacer les autres dates [et lieux]



Aaaah... ben j'avais pô compris ça du tout du tout du tout... j'en étais resté à Chantairelle les 3ème jeudis, autre resto, un autre jour...

Bon... au temps pour moi...

Je sens que le prochain dîner auquel je vais venir ça va être celui de juillet moi... p'tet celui de juin...   

A.


----------



## jahrom (22 Janvier 2006)

*





jeudi 16 février 2006
19h30 * ​ 





- Human-Fly
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Freelancer
- valoriel
- jahrom & Malow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



__
7






- 






- Taho!
- Adrienhb 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2006)

*





jeudi 16 février 2006
19h30 * ​ 





- Human-Fly
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Freelancer
- valoriel
- jahrom&malow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



___

*7*






- macinside






- Taho! (Je serai reparti 4 jours plus tôt...)
- Adrienhb (Encore un jeudi???    ... ou alors j'aurais pô compris golf... )

___

*2*


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## jojoleretour (22 Janvier 2006)

*





jeudi 16 février 2006
19h30 * ​ 





- Human-Fly
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Freelancer
- valoriel
- jahrom&malow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



__
7






- macinside






- Taho!
- Adrienhb 
- Link (à une prochaine fois )


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (22 Janvier 2006)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> - Adrienhb (Encore un jeudi???    ... ou alors j'aurais pô compris


C'est un peu facile si tu passes systématiquement à posteriori :mouais: 
Nous ne nous sommes pas encore équipés de boule de cristal et les appels à Mme Irma sont surtaxés  
C'est peut être en amont qu'il faut le suggérer :rateau:

Suis aussi le Buffet de la gare


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

*





jeudi 16 février 2006
19h30 * ​ 





- Human-Fly
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Freelancer
- valoriel
- jahrom&malow 
- glofounet [invité par le vieux râleur ]
__
8






- macinside






- Taho!
- Adrienhb 
- Link


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Adrienhb (23 Janvier 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu facile si tu passes systématiquement à posteriori :mouais:
> Nous ne nous sommes pas encore équipés de boule de cristal et les appels à Mme Irma sont surtaxés
> C'est peut être en amont qu'il faut le suggérer :rateau:
> 
> Suis aussi le Buffet de la gare



Dééésolé, je ne voulais pas arriver a posteriori, mais j'étais persuadé que cela se passerait ainsi. :rose:
Bon je vais aller voir le buffet. 
Merci. 

A.


----------



## golf (24 Janvier 2006)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Dééésolé, je ne voulais pas arriver a posteriori, mais j'étais persuadé que cela se passerait ainsi.


Tu paries qu'on déplace une date et qu'on sera à côté de [ta] plaque 
On est qu'en janvier, pas mal d'événements peuvent advenir  
[Ma, faut venir plous souvent et saisir l'opportounité de proposer ]


----------



## ikiki (24 Janvier 2006)

*





jeudi 16 février 2006
19h30 * ​ 





- Human-Fly
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Freelancer
- valoriel
- jahrom&malow 
- glofounet [invité par le vieux râleur ]
__
8






- macinside
- ikiki & imimi (dépendra des finances... )






- Taho!
- Adrienhb 
- Link


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Stargazer (24 Janvier 2006)

*





jeudi 16 février 2006
19h30 * ​ 





- Human-Fly
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Freelancer
- valoriel
- jahrom&malow 
- glofounet [invité par le vieux râleur ]
__
8






- macinside
- ikiki & imimi (dépendra des finances... )
- Stargazer (possibly maybe )






- Taho!
- Adrienhb 
- Link


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (24 Janvier 2006)

Comme toujours, la Bergère se fait désirer...  :love:


----------



## Freelancer (24 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> ça dépend du menu


Oui je suis allé sur le site et il n'est pas très explicite. cuisine trad française? du sud-ouest? du nord? de La Réunion?


----------



## Stargazer (24 Janvier 2006)

Jahroooooooooom t'es demandé là !


----------



## Adrienhb (24 Janvier 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tu paries qu'on déplace une date et qu'on sera à côté de [ta] plaque
> On est qu'en janvier, pas mal d'événements peuvent advenir
> [Ma, faut venir plous souvent et saisir l'opportounité de proposer ]



Ouais, mais là je viendrais pas me plaindre, j'applaudirais même des deux mains si changement de date il y a.


A.


----------



## Cillian (24 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> - Picouto (ça dépend du menu )





Pour sur, si tu espères un vulcania, c'est pas la bonne adresse


----------



## Freelancer (24 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> mouarffff
> en même temps, ce sera une première pour moi  je ne sais même pas à quoi le vulcania ressemble
> m'enfin si c'est un repas de fromage, faut pas compter sur moi


comme le monsieur 



			
				Picouto a dit:
			
		

> par contre si teo vient


Demandé si gentiment, je ne le vois pas refuser 



			
				Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Freelancer à toi !


Par un curieux hasard de calendrier, Teo et moi avons été présents et absents aux mêmes bouffes du mois. Sauf que je vais me coucher beaucoup plus tard que lui en général    Je n'ai rien à ajouter pour l'instant


----------



## Cillian (24 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> mouarffff
> en même temps, ce sera une première pour moi  je ne sais même pas à quoi le vulcania ressemble
> m'enfin si c'est un repas de fromage, faut pas compter sur moi



C'est un chocolat fondant enrobé d'un gateau au chocolat moelleux accompagné d'une glace (vanille, je crois)
le tout nageant dans une crème anglaise et ça ressemble à ça et c'est trop :rose: :love:


----------



## Taho! (24 Janvier 2006)

ça ne nous donne toujours pas la date de la bouffe...


----------



## Freelancer (24 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> ça ne nous donne toujours pas la date de la bouffe...



Ça n'est plus le 16 février comme indiqué dans le premier post? :mouais:


----------



## Taho! (24 Janvier 2006)

ben il parait que ce n'est plus un jeudi...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> C'est un chocolat fondant enrobé d'un gateau au chocolat moelleux accompagné d'une glace (vanille, je crois)
> le tout nageant dans une crème anglaise et ça ressemble à ça et c'est trop :rose: :love:



... avant le passage de lumai


----------



## jojoleretour (24 Janvier 2006)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> C'est un chocolat fondant enrobé d'un gateau au chocolat moelleux accompagné d'une glace (vanille, je crois)
> le tout nageant dans une crème anglaise et ça ressemble à ça et c'est trop :rose: :love:




Je sens que je vais adorer ce petit gateau :rose: :love: :love:  notez que je suis un gourmet(and?)


----------



## Freelancer (24 Janvier 2006)

non, parce que l'avantage du jeudi, c'est que le lendemain c'est le vendredi, journée très calme au boulot , donc je peux arriver au taf à quatre pattes la tête dans le sac, personne ne s'en apercevra...

ps: "l'avantage du jeudi, c'est que le lendemain c'est le vendredi" :rateau:  :mouais:


----------



## Cillian (24 Janvier 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ... avant le passage de lumai


Bin ! Heeuuu ! Oui, après son passage il faut imaginer l'assiette "propre" comme sortie du placard    

*[Hey ! Dites]* je dois admettre que mon assiette elle aussi est "propre" *[Ho ! Dites]*


----------



## Freelancer (24 Janvier 2006)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Bin ! Heeuuu ! Oui, après son passage il faut imaginer l'assiette "propre" comme sortie du placard


Je croyais que c'était Kathy H qui léchait les plats jusqu'à la dernière goutte


----------



## jojoleretour (24 Janvier 2006)

Les deux sont parfaits :love:


----------



## golf (24 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> ça ne nous donne toujours pas la date de la bouffe...





			
				Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Ça n'est plus le 16 février comme indiqué dans le premier post? :mouais:





			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> ben il parait que ce n'est plus un jeudi...


 Z'avez fumé quoi là, les zombies :mouais: :rateau: 
Y a pas de changement, le 16 





*





jeudi 16 février 2006
19h30 * ​ 




- Human-Fly
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Freelancer
- valoriel
- jahrom&malow 
- glofounet 
__
8






- macinside
- ikiki & imimi
- Stargazer
- Picouto






- Taho!
- Adrienhb 
- Link


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (25 Janvier 2006)

C'est sur, vu comme ça, tout le monde comprend... :rateau: 
Bon, tant pis pour cette fois, je me réserve pour Juillet !


----------



## kathy h (25 Janvier 2006)

*





jeudi 16 février 2006
19h30 * ​ 




- Human-Fly
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Freelancer
- valoriel
- jahrom&malow 
- glofounet 
__
8






- macinside
- ikiki & imimi
- Stargazer
- Picouto
- Kathy h 






- Taho!
- Adrienhb 
- Link


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Janvier 2006)

*





jeudi 16 février 2006
19h30 * ​ 




- Human-Fly
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Freelancer
- valoriel
- jahrom&malow 
- glofounet 
__
8






- macinside
- ikiki & imimi
- Stargazer
- Picouto
- Kathy h 
- le_magi61






- Taho!
- Adrienhb 
- Link


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## kathy h (25 Janvier 2006)

au fait c'est ou le resto ?


Message pour GOLF (  ) : n'oublie pas que tu m'a promis de me déposer dans le 15 ème après ...


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Janvier 2006)

J'ai l'impression que le_magi61 a fait disparaître kathy h de toutes les listes...    Un tour de magie?...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2006)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> au fait c'est ou le resto ?



lunettes ? :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (25 Janvier 2006)

Just a precijeun :
Dans ce resto, il y a une salle en bas. Si ça vous chante, je la reserve pour nous.
On peut écouter la musique qu'on veut, et parler aussi fort que l'on souhaite sans déranger personne.
On peut même pousser les tables et danser si on est chaud.
On y mange très bien et on y boit très bien aussi.


:love:


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Just a precijeun :
> Dans ce resto, il y a une salle en bas. Si ça vous chante, je la reserve pour nous.
> On peut écouter la musique qu'on veut, et parler aussi fort que l'on souhaite sans déranger personne.
> On peut même pousser les tables et danser si on est chaud.
> ...


 Personnellement, je suis partant pour cette salle du bas.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement, je suis partant pour cette salle du bas.



mieux vaut éviter les escaliers après une certaine heure


----------



## Taho! (25 Janvier 2006)

ou un certain degré d'alcool ?


----------



## ange_63 (25 Janvier 2006)

*





jeudi 16 février 2006
19h30 * ​ 




- Human-Fly
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Freelancer
- valoriel
- jahrom&malow 
- glofounet 
__
8






- macinside
- ikiki & imimi
- Stargazer
- Picouto
- Kathy h 
- le_magi61






- Taho!
- Adrienhb 
- Link
- Ange_63 (sauf si je trouve un covoiturage et un hébergement )


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Janvier 2006)

*





jeudi 16 février 2006
19h30 * ​ 




- Human-Fly
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Freelancer
- valoriel
- jahrom&malow 
- glofounet 
__
8






- macinside
- ikiki & imimi
- Stargazer
- Picouto
- Kathy H
- le_magi61






- Taho!
- Adrienhb 
- Link
- Ange_63


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​

Désolé Kathy :rose: 

 Human Fly


----------



## valoriel (26 Janvier 2006)

chouette chouette... t'as interêt à venir Gabi


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Janvier 2006)

je vais faire le maximum pour y etre


----------



## kathy h (27 Janvier 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> lunettes ? :rateau:




mais ça ne me dit pas dans quel arrondissement ? je ne vais quand même pas chercher dans l'annuaire


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2006)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> mais ça ne me dit pas dans quel arrondissement ? je ne vais quand même pas chercher dans l'annuaire



n'aggrave pas ton cas 



_Picouto: ne sois pas faible _​


----------



## kathy h (3 Février 2006)

*





jeudi 16 février 2006
19h30 * ​ 




- Human-Fly
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Freelancer
- valoriel
- jahrom&malow 
- glofounet 
- kathy h 
- Gerard g 
__
9






- macinside
- ikiki & imimi
- Stargazer
- Picouto
- le_magi61






- Taho!
- Adrienhb 
- Link
- Ange_63


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Just a precijeun :
> Dans ce resto, il y a une salle en bas. Si ça vous chante, je la reserve pour nous.
> On peut écouter la musique qu'on veut, et parler aussi fort que l'on souhaite sans déranger personne.
> On peut même pousser les tables et danser si on est chaud.
> ...



juste a coté de la gare du nord en plus :love:



> et danser si on est chaud.



et si plus que chaud ?


----------



## Cillian (4 Février 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et si plus que chaud ?




On sort deux minutes dehors et on revient avec les idées fraîches


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2006)

*





jeudi 16 février 2006
19h30 * ​ 




- Human-Fly
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Freelancer
- valoriel
- jahrom&malow 
- glofounet 
- kathy h 
- Gerard g 
- __
*10*







- macinside
- ikiki & imimi
- Stargazer
- Picouto
- le_magi61






- Taho!
- Adrienhb 
- Link
- Ange_63


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## teo (4 Février 2006)

*





jeudi 16 février 2006
19h30 * ​ 




- Human-Fly
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Freelancer
- valoriel
- jahrom&malow 
- glofounet 
- kathy h 
- Gerard g 
- __
*10*






- macinside
- ikiki & imimi
- Stargazer
- Picouto
- le_magi61
- Teo






- Taho!
- Adrienhb 
- Link
- Ange_63


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## yvos (6 Février 2006)

*





jeudi 16 février 2006
19h30 * ​ 




- Human-Fly
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Freelancer
- valoriel
- jahrom&malow 
- glofounet 
- kathy h 
- Gerard g 
- __
*10*






- macinside
- ikiki & imimi
- Stargazer
- Picouto
- le_magi61
- Teo
- yvos






- Taho!
- Adrienhb 
- Link
- Ange_63


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## teo (10 Février 2006)

En fait je saurai lundi si j'ai une soirée théâtre ou pas.


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Février 2006)

*





jeudi 16 février 2006
19h30 * ​ 




- Human-Fly
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Freelancer
- valoriel
- jahrom&malow 
- glofounet 
- kathy h 
- Gerard g 
- le_magi61 (Sauf soucis de derniere minute  )
- __
*11*






- macinside
- ikiki & imimi
- Stargazer
- Picouto
- Teo
- yvos






- Taho!
- Adrienhb 
- Link
- Ange_63


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## lumai (10 Février 2006)

*





jeudi 16 février 2006
19h30 * ​ 




- Human-Fly
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- Freelancer
- valoriel
- jahrom&malow 
- glofounet 
- kathy h 
- Gerard g 
- le_magi61 (Sauf soucis de derniere minute  )
- __
*11*






- macinside
- ikiki & imimi
- Stargazer
- Picouto
- Teo
- yvos






- Taho!
- Adrienhb 
- Link
- Ange_63
- Lumai (pas pour le repas, mais p'têt un passage dans la soirée... )


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Freelancer (10 Février 2006)

*





jeudi 16 février 2006
19h30 * ​ 




- Human-Fly
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- valoriel
- jahrom&malow 
- glofounet 
- kathy h 
- Gerard g 
- le_magi61 (Sauf soucis de derniere minute  )
- __
*10*






- macinside
- ikiki & imimi
- Stargazer
- Picouto
- Teo
- yvos
- Freelancer






- Taho!
- Adrienhb 
- Link
- Ange_63
- Lumai (pas pour le repas, mais p'têt un passage dans la soirée... )


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## valoriel (10 Février 2006)

> - le_magi61: sauf soucis de derniere minute


  

cool


----------



## kathy h (12 Février 2006)

*





jeudi 16 février 2006
19h30 * ​ 




- Human-Fly
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- valoriel
- jahrom&malow 
- glofounet 
- le_magi61 (Sauf soucis de derniere minute  )
- __
*10*






- macinside
- ikiki & imimi
- Stargazer
- Picouto
- Teo
- yvos
- Freelancer
- kathy h 
- Gerard g 






- Taho!
- Adrienhb 
- Link
- Ange_63
- Lumai (pas pour le repas, mais p'têt un passage dans la soirée... )


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## wizzz (12 Février 2006)

*





jeudi 16 février 2006
19h30 * ​ 




- Human-Fly
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- valoriel
- jahrom&malow 
- glofounet 
- le_magi61 (Sauf soucis de derniere minute  )
- __
*10*






- macinside
- ikiki & imimi
- Stargazer
- Picouto
- Teo
- yvos
- Freelancer
- kathy h 
- Gerard g 
- Wizzz (j'ai un boulot à rendre le vendredi... dur pour l'after after ! )






- Taho!
- Adrienhb 
- Link
- Ange_63
- Lumai (pas pour le repas, mais p'têt un passage dans la soirée... )


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## teo (13 Février 2006)

*





jeudi 16 février 2006
19h30 * ​ 




- Human-Fly
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- valoriel
- jahrom&malow 
- glofounet 
- le_magi61 (Sauf soucis de derniere minute  )
- __
*10*






- macinside
- ikiki & imimi
- Stargazer
- Picouto
- yvos
- Freelancer
- kathy h 
- Gerard g 
- Wizzz (j'ai un boulot à rendre le vendredi... dur pour l'after after ! )






- Taho!
- Adrienhb 
- Link
- Ange_63
- Lumai (pas pour le repas, mais p'têt un passage dans la soirée... )
- Teo_ (Théâtre, ensuite, à voir suivant comment ça se passe après)
_
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Février 2006)

*





jeudi 16 février 2006
19h30 * ​ 




- Human-Fly
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- valoriel
- jahrom&malow 
- glofounet 
- le_magi61 (Sauf soucis de derniere minute  )
- __
*8*






- macinside
- ikiki & imimi
- Stargazer
- Picouto
- yvos
- Freelancer
- kathy h 
- Gerard g 
- Wizzz (j'ai un boulot à rendre le vendredi... dur pour l'after after ! )






- Taho!
- Adrienhb 
- Link
- Ange_63
- Lumai (pas pour le repas, mais p'têt un passage dans la soirée... )
- Teo_ (Théâtre, ensuite, à voir suivant comment ça se passe après)
_
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## ikiki (13 Février 2006)

*





jeudi 16 février 2006
19h30 * ​ 




- Human-Fly
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- valoriel
- jahrom&malow 
- glofounet 
- le_magi61 (Sauf soucis de derniere minute  )
- ikiki & imimi
- __
*10*






- macinside
- Stargazer
- Picouto
- yvos
- Freelancer
- kathy h 
- Gerard g 
- Wizzz (j'ai un boulot à rendre le vendredi... dur pour l'after after ! )






- Taho!
- Adrienhb 
- Link
- Ange_63
- Lumai (pas pour le repas, mais p'têt un passage dans la soirée... )
- Teo_ (Théâtre, ensuite, à voir suivant comment ça se passe après)
_
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Stargazer (15 Février 2006)

*





jeudi 16 février 2006
19h30 * ​ 




- Human-Fly
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- valoriel
- jahrom&malow 
- glofounet 
- le_magi61 (Sauf soucis de derniere minute  )
- ikiki & imimi
- Stargazer
 __
*11*






- macinside
- Picouto
- yvos
- Freelancer
- kathy h 
- Gerard g 
- Wizzz (j'ai un boulot à rendre le vendredi... dur pour l'after after ! )






- Taho!
- Adrienhb 
- Link
- Ange_63
- Lumai (pas pour le repas, mais p'têt un passage dans la soirée... )
- Teo_ (Théâtre, ensuite, à voir suivant comment ça se passe après)
_
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Février 2006)

*





jeudi 16 février 2006
19h30 * ​ 




- Human-Fly
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- valoriel
- jahrom&malow 
- glofounet 
- le_magi61 (C'est officiel, je viens !)
- ikiki & imimi
- Stargazer
 __
*11*






- macinside
- Picouto
- yvos
- Freelancer
- kathy h 
- Gerard g 
- Wizzz (j'ai un boulot à rendre le vendredi... dur pour l'after after ! )






- Taho!
- Adrienhb 
- Link
- Ange_63
- Lumai (pas pour le repas, mais p'têt un passage dans la soirée... )
- Teo_ (Théâtre, ensuite, à voir suivant comment ça se passe après)
_
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Stargazer (15 Février 2006)

Et voilà ! Il suffit que je confirme ma venue pour que tout devienne officiel ...   


:rateau:


----------



## AOSTE (16 Février 2006)

*





jeudi 16 février 2006
19h30 * ​ 




- Human-Fly
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- valoriel
- jahrom&malow 
- glofounet 
- le_magi61 (C'est officiel, je viens !)
- ikiki & imimi
- Stargazer
 __
*11*






- macinside
- Picouto
- yvos
- Freelancer
- kathy h 
- Gerard g 
- Wizzz (j'ai un boulot à rendre le vendredi... dur pour l'after after ! )






- Taho!
- Adrienhb 
- Link
- Ange_63
- Lumai (pas pour le repas, mais p'têt un passage dans la soirée... )
- Teo_ (Théâtre, ensuite, à voir suivant comment ça se passe après)
- Aoste
_
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Freelancer (16 Février 2006)

*





jeudi 16 février 2006
19h30 * ​ 




- Human-Fly
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- valoriel
- jahrom&malow 
- glofounet 
- le_magi61 (C'est officiel, je viens !)
- ikiki & imimi
- Stargazer
 __
*11*






- macinside
- Picouto
- yvos
- kathy h 
- Gerard g 
- Wizzz (j'ai un boulot à rendre le vendredi... dur pour l'after after ! )






- Taho!
- Adrienhb 
- Link
- Ange_63
- Lumai (pas pour le repas, mais p'têt un passage dans la soirée... )
- Teo_ (Théâtre, ensuite, à voir suivant comment ça se passe après)
- Aoste
_ - Freelancer

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2006)

*



*​

*jeudi 16 février 2006*
*19h30 *





- Human-Fly
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- valoriel
- jahrom&malow 
- glofounet 
- le_magi61 (C'est officiel, je viens !)
- ikiki & imimi
- Stargazer
- macinside
__
*12*






- yvos
- kathy h 
- Gerard g 
- Wizzz (j'ai un boulot à rendre le vendredi... dur pour l'after after ! )






- Taho!
- Adrienhb 
- Link
- Ange_63
- Lumai (pas pour le repas, mais p'têt un passage dans la soirée... )
- Teo_ (Théâtre, ensuite, à voir suivant comment ça se passe après)_
_- Aoste_
- Freelancer
- Picouto _(mon fiston a invité un couple de mollaires à la maison depuis un petit moment  ) _


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## kathy h (16 Février 2006)

*



*​

*jeudi 16 février 2006*
*19h30 *





- Human-Fly
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- valoriel
- jahrom&malow 
- glofounet 
- le_magi61 (C'est officiel, je viens !)
- ikiki & imimi
- Stargazer
- macinside
__
*12*






- yvos
- Wizzz (j'ai un boulot à rendre le vendredi... dur pour l'after after ! )






- Taho!
- Adrienhb 
- Link
- Ange_63
- Lumai (pas pour le repas, mais p'têt un passage dans la soirée... )
- Teo_ (Théâtre, ensuite, à voir suivant comment ça se passe après)_
_- Aoste_
- Freelancer
- Picouto _(mon fiston a invité un couple de mollaires à la maison depuis un petit moment  ) _
- Kathy h 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​ 
je ne viens pas ce soir car je viens juste d'arrêter de fumer ( 10 jours sans ) et c'est trop tôt pour me retrouver au resto ou j'ai l'habitude de fumer 2 fois plus , je vous raconte ma vie je sais.

je viendrai le mois prochain , ce sera moins dur ( je sais que si je viens j'aurai trop envie de fumer entre 2 plats ect.. seul les fumeurs peuvent comprendre, lol )


----------



## jahrom (16 Février 2006)

Moi j'ai eu le patron au téléphone.

Le resto est réservé, les gogo-danseuses sont la à 22h00 par contre les strip-teaseurs auront du retard...


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2006)

et j'ai un 20D qui arrive avec un gros flash


----------



## ikiki (16 Février 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Le resto est réservé, les gogo-danseuses sont la à 22h00 par contre les strip-teaseurs auront du retard...



D't'façon hein moi si c'est pas une blondasse en nuisette qui arrête pas de gueuler, je vois pas l'intérêt :hein: :mouais:


----------



## imimi (16 Février 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> D't'façon hein moi si c'est pas une blondasse en nuisette qui arrête pas de gueuler, je vois pas l'intérêt :hein: :mouais:


 
 :affraid:  
c'est vrai que t'as déjà une brune taciturne à la maison


----------



## jojoleretour (16 Février 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai eu le patron au téléphone.
> 
> Le resto est réservé, les gogo-danseuses sont la à 22h00 par contre les strip-teaseurs auront du retard...



Pourquoi y'a ça quand je ne suis pas là   !!!


----------



## ikiki (16 Février 2006)

:rateau:


----------



## AOSTE (16 Février 2006)

Je vous souhaite atoutes:love: et tous une très très bonne soirée


----------



## pascalformac (16 Février 2006)

Je n'étais pas intervenu avant car je savais que ne pouvais pas être libre le 16

Il y a une mini chance que ca puisse se faire - rien de sur- et je ne le saurais qu'en fin de journée

Stargazer m'a indiqué qu'à priori ca ne pose pas de problèmes
Donc mettez moi dans le groupe 2 des " possible-peut etre"


----------



## jahrom (16 Février 2006)

Ha, j'apprend à l'instant que la femme du patron (ex hardeuse) sera la avec des copines...


Encore deux messages comme celui la et on sera 50....


----------



## Stargazer (16 Février 2006)

Tu touches une commission ou bien ? :mouais:


----------



## quetzalk (16 Février 2006)

*



*​

*jeudi 16 février 2006*
*19h30 *





- Human-Fly
- Lemmy
- Cillian
- valoriel
- jahrom&malow 
- glofounet 
- le_magi61 (C'est officiel, je viens !)
- ikiki & imimi
- Stargazer
- macinside
__
*12*






- yvos
- Wizzz (j'ai un boulot à rendre le vendredi... dur pour l'after after ! )
- quetzalk et puis si c'est pas sûr c'est quand même peut-être





- Taho!
- Adrienhb 
- Link
- Ange_63
- Lumai (pas pour le repas, mais p'têt un passage dans la soirée... )
- Teo_ (Théâtre, ensuite, à voir suivant comment ça se passe après)_
_- Aoste_
- Freelancer
- Picouto _(mon fiston a invité un couple de mollaires à la maison depuis un petit moment  ) _
- Kathy h 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## pascalformac (16 Février 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> - quetzalk et puis si c'est pas sûr c'est quand même peut-être


tu me mets là , car même chose
( mais les chances que oui augmentent ... si si Cristophe ....)


----------



## wizzz (16 Février 2006)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je ne viens pas ce soir car je viens juste d'arrêter de fumer ( 10 jours sans ) et c'est trop tôt pour me retrouver au resto ou j'ai l'habitude de fumer 2 fois plus , je vous raconte ma vie je sais.
> 
> je viendrai le mois prochain , ce sera moins dur ( je sais que si je viens j'aurai trop envie de fumer entre 2 plats ect.. seul les fumeurs peuvent comprendre, lol )


BRAVO !!! MOI j'AI ARRÊTÉ AU PREMIER JANVIER !!! 
Courage Cathy et rdv le mois prochain !

Désolée pour le dîner et l'after after after qui se fera sans moi (imaginez ma frustration !!!)... je bosse très tard ce soir pour une présentation demain matin !!!

Bon Long Island à ceux qui se  reconnaîtront !!!


----------



## yvos (16 Février 2006)

je crois que je regarderai les photos..


----------



## quetzalk (16 Février 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je crois que je regarderai les photos..



C'est dingue la conscience professionnelle chez toi  
Bon moi aussi ça sera pour la prochaine j'espère


----------



## AOSTE (16 Février 2006)

Vivement les photos avec les hardeuses


----------



## kathy h (16 Février 2006)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> BRAVO !!! MOI j'AI ARRÊTÉ AU PREMIER JANVIER !!!
> Courage Cathy et rdv le mois prochain !



merci j'en ai besoin d'autant plus que c'est la 3ème fois en 20 ans que j'arrête ( une fois 2 ans, une 2ème fois 4 ans j'ai repris il y a 7 ans ) et voilà ma 3ème fois , donc il ne faut pas tenter le diable car le resto c'est un endroit ou tout le monde fume et je risquais de craquer et au 10ème jour c'est  effectivement trop faris pour prendfre des risques, donc pas de resto ni d'endroit ou on a l'habitude de fumer pendant le 1er mois.

Mais je suis de tout coeur avec eux et ****** je m'en grillerai bien une, que c'est dur


----------



## jojoleretour (17 Février 2006)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> merci j'en ai besoin d'autant plus que c'est la 3ème fois en 20 ans que j'arrête ( une fois 2 ans, une 2ème fois 4 ans j'ai repris il y a 7 ans ) et voilà ma 3ème fois , donc il ne faut pas tenter le diable car le resto c'est un endroit ou tout le monde fume et je risquais de craquer et au 10ème jour c'est  effectivement trop faris pour prendfre des risques, donc pas de resto ni d'endroit ou on a l'habitude de fumer pendant le 1er mois.
> 
> Mais je suis de tout coeur avec eux et ****** je m'en grillerai bien une, que c'est dur




Courage Kathy


----------



## fredmac75 (17 Février 2006)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> merci j'en ai besoin d'autant plus que c'est la 3ème fois en 20 ans que j'arrête ( une fois 2 ans, une 2ème fois 4 ans j'ai repris il y a 7 ans ) et voilà ma 3ème fois , donc il ne faut pas tenter le diable car le resto c'est un endroit ou tout le monde fume et je risquais de craquer et au 10ème jour c'est  effectivement trop faris pour prendfre des risques, donc pas de resto ni d'endroit ou on a l'habitude de fumer pendant le 1er mois.
> 
> Mais je suis de tout coeur avec eux et ****** je m'en grillerai bien une, que c'est dur



Salut kathy
trois semaines sans fumer ( je tient à remercier monsieur nicopatch)... cette soirée s'est bien passée... si ce n'est un energumène qui m'en a proposer une... (son nom commence par un J...)... Merci malow pour tes encouragements.
Bisous à tous... et bonne nuit


----------



## ikiki (17 Février 2006)

Rentrés!
Très bonne soirée, as usual 
Raccompagné la miss (qui travaille demain et qui dors à quelque centimètres... , chut... ) puis come back (vieux motard que jamais) pour un after avec bâtons fluos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Raccompagné Valo qui a fait sa première en moto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
Et me voilou


----------



## valoriel (17 Février 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Raccompagné Valo qui a fait sa première en moto


  

merci pour le voyage 

Paris by night en fusion avec David :love:
le rêve...

et pour ceux que ça intéresse (mado, playaman, pim, jahrom et malow), la serveuse s'appelait Delphine, elle est étudiante en hôtellerie et ne travaille plus là-bas...

:hein:


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Février 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> et pour ceux que ça intéresse (mado, playaman, pim, jahrom et malow), la serveuse s'appelait Delphine, elle est étudiante en hôtellerie et ne travaille plus là-bas...
> 
> :hein:



 Soirée bien sympathique. 

 Par ailleurs, cuisine fort appréciable, et un moelleux au chocolat que je situe au même niveau que le Vulcania. :love:


----------



## valoriel (17 Février 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Soirée bien sympathique.


certes 

mais je ne parle pas de la serveuse du lipaya


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Février 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> certes
> 
> mais je ne parle pas de la serveuse du lipaya


 Moi non plus. :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Février 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> C'est dingue la conscience professionnelle chez toi
> Bon moi aussi ça sera pour la prochaine j'espère



La semaine prochaine ca te dit ? :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Février 2006)

Elles sont où les photos


----------



## teo (17 Février 2006)

Apparemment, ils en sont pas encore remis 

Allez une bonne aspirine et vous remettez ça ce soir ?


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Février 2006)

Moi, ca va bien, j'ai pas forçé 

Pourtant, il y avait plusieurs photographes, mais ils ont du tous faire l'aftert after


----------



## ikiki (17 Février 2006)

Arf, moi j'ai raccompagné Valo :love: :love: :love:

Mais je ne sais pas ce que les autres ont fait avant de rentrer... ...:rose: :rose:


----------



## imimi (17 Février 2006)

Tu fais bien de pointer le bout de ton groin toi !   
Elles sont où les photos ????


----------



## ikiki (17 Février 2006)

Ben dans l'APN...
Tu parle, ya que du flou, alors...
avec cette brouette d'Olympus


----------



## imimi (17 Février 2006)

Rêve pas, à mon avis macinside ne vas pas vouloir te filer son gros joujou  



			
				Picouto a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai qu'il a pas l'air terrible


 Heu oui non mais là ça s'explique. J'ai pris cette photo :rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## ikiki (17 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai qu'il a pas l'air terrible



T'as pourtant bien aimé celle-ci

En fait tout dépend de qui tient l'appareil... 


:rateau:


----------



## imimi (17 Février 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> T'as pourtant bien aimé celle-ci
> En fait tout dépend de qui tient l'appareil...


 
Ca va on a compris, j'suis pas douée et j'le reconnais alors hein bon suffit main'ant


----------



## ikiki (17 Février 2006)

En fait c'est pas évident de poster les tofs d'une soirée, car il faut au préalable l'accords de tous les figurants, et ce n'est pas toujours le cas,  ce qui est compréhensible


----------



## pascalformac (17 Février 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> En fait c'est pas évident de poster les tofs d'une soirée, car il faut au préalable l'accords de tous les figurants, et ce n'est pas toujours le cas,  ce qui est compréhensible


Absolument.
Du moins l'accord des publiés , et les autres ... flootage!

C'est ce que j'ai tenté d'expliquer brievement hier soir , à quelqu'un que je ne nommerai pas ( seul indice : il avait un énorme appareil   ) et qui m'a fait une réponse juridiquement totalement fausse .
Et s'il persiste à croire de telles sornettes, ca  peut lui valoir quelques soucis légaux (avec son raisonnement , il est sûr de.... perdre)


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Février 2006)

Bien rentré?

Bon, je donne mon accord, ça va accellerer les choses 
Il faut que je signe une decharge ou ce post suffit ?


----------



## kathy h (17 Février 2006)

bonsoir tout le monde, je viendrai le mois prochain promis ( cette fois ci j'avais une bonne raison ):  je suis timbrée ( je veux dire que j'ai des patch )


----------



## jahrom (17 Février 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> ...
> avec cette brouette d'Olympus


Tu refiles ta brouette à ta chérie et tu t'achètes un apn digne de ce nom  



			
				pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Absolument.
> Du moins l'accord des publiés , et les autres ... flootage!
> 
> C'est ce que j'ai tenté d'expliquer brievement hier soir , à quelqu'un que je ne nommerai pas ( seul indice : il avait un énorme appareil   ) et qui m'a fait une réponse juridiquement totalement fausse .
> Et s'il persiste à croire de telles sornettes, ca peut lui valoir quelques soucis légaux (avec son raisonnement , il est sûr de.... perdre)



Moi je m'en tape. Vous pouvez faire ce que bon vous semble. Mettre ma tronche, mon cul même... ça fait longtemps que mon corps ne m'appartient plus...


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Février 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Moi je m'en tape. Vous pouvez faire ce que bon vous semble. Mettre ma tronche, *mon cul même*... ça fait longtemps que mon corps ne m'appartient plus...


Qui a osé prendre ton cul en photo hier soir ? :affraid:


----------



## jahrom (17 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Qui a osé prendre ton cul en photo hier soir ? :affraid:




Moi. 

Pour un autoportrait...


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Février 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> En fait c'est pas évident de poster les tofs d'une soirée, car il faut au préalable l'accords de tous les figurants, et ce n'est pas toujours le cas,  ce qui est compréhensible


Pour les gens dont les photos ont déjà été souvent mises en ligne sur MacG, je ne pense pas qu'un tel accord soit nécessaire.  
Comme les autres habitués des Bouffes du Mois, je suis dans ce cas.


----------



## Spyro (18 Février 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Pour les gens dont les photos ont déjà été souvent mises en ligne sur MacG, je ne pense pas qu'un tel accord soit nécessaire.


Ça dépend dans quel état ils sont ce soir là, et si ils l'avaient dit à leur femme/compagne/mari/compagnon/père/mère/gourou/héritier/banquier


----------



## valoriel (18 Février 2006)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> femme/compagne/mari/compagnon/père/mère/gourou/héritier/banquier


 tout va bien mon dragon?

m'enfin moi j'ai remis ça ce soir!
mais *le retour en noctillien*, vachement moins bien qu'en moto, hein


----------



## Spyro (18 Février 2006)

Ah bah tu barres les mentions inutiles  
Tout dépend à QUI tu as menti


----------



## golf (18 Février 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> ... ça fait longtemps que mon corps ne m'appartient plus...


Ebay :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (18 Février 2006)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tout dépend à QUI tu as menti


mais à personne


----------



## AOSTE (19 Février 2006)

Bonjour

Toujours pas de photos!! 
Moi qui révé de voir les photos des Hardeuses avec Jahrom


----------



## imimi (20 Février 2006)

AOSTE a dit:
			
		

> Toujours pas de photos!!


Je pense que les réclamations photos doivent se faire auprès de macinside    
Il a mitraillé toute la soirée et ses photos à lui risquent de ne pas être floues  
Valà, valà, c'était juste en passant


----------

